# Diesel oil reccomendation for Allis/Hinomoto



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, Guys 'n Gals,

I was wondering if any of you use anything other than 30 wt in your tractors. My '84 Allis-Chalmers 5015 (another Hinomoto with Toyosha 3 cyl diesel). The AC owners manual cautions against multi weights such as 15w40. I'm just wondering if that was because oils were not as good in the mid-'80s.

John


----------

